# Crickets for carnivorous cichlids



## Colubrid (May 9, 2016)

So I have some juvenile carnivorous cichlids, a dempsey, green terror, firemouth, convict (last two aren't exactly carnivorous, but they'd still eat anything lol)

I always like to add some varieties in their diets. I was wondering if it's okay to feed them freeze dried crickets? what are the pros and cons of feeding live vs freeze dried?
and what about dubia roaches? would it be alright for them to eat dubias when they grow a little bigger?

Their current diet is NLS pellets, hikari gold, flakes here and there, and bloodworms or frozen krill once a week.


----------



## Stepnik (Mar 25, 2016)

I have had large June bugs/moths/flies/mosquitoes fly into the top of my 150 and my Green Terror seems to really enjoy them. I have never seen her eat a live one but she, along with a cthenapoma I have, keep the top of the tank clean of bodies. I've never seen em eat crickets, mostly cause they can't sneak their way into my house like those **** flying insects that are attracted to light... I would steer away from live insects because I would be afraid they would put up a fight, and thats' not worth the risk to me.
In terms of the nutritional value, I'm not sure either, but as a supplement to what you are already feeding them I could see them enjoying a treat. IMO I'm not sure there is more value to feeding them crickets over krill, but whatever cranks your tractor. I'm curious to see how it goes, so let us know if you end up moving forward with crickets.


----------



## Colubrid (May 9, 2016)

I agree with you on the live cricket thing, it does actually sound pretty risky when you think about it. Crickets are known to be pretty aggressive. I actually did throw in some crickets into the tank before making this thread. I was feeding my gecko and he wouldn't eat the last two so I decided to see if the fish would like them. The cichlids never got them because of the giant danios. But aside from crickets, I've heard dubia roaches have more nutritional value. I feel like dubias would be safer to feed as they never fight back or bite at all.


----------



## wags1985 (Jul 10, 2016)

Your cichlids will enjoy the tasty treat of a cricket. Not sure of the nutritional value of a cricket but my cichlids love them. Just think about what these fish eat in the wild. Just like a largemouth bass eats smaller fish...they also eat any bug that happens to hit the water.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Crickets are one thing I will never, ever feed again. 
I fed crickets only 3-4 times but a few managed to escape the tank even with glass lids. 
They reproduced. They started chirping as soon as the lights went out and kept me up just about every night though an entire winter.
Never again!


----------

